# were these smallmouth spawning?



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

In the last week I have caught my 3 largest smallmouth ever(16.5, 17.75 and 19"). All 3 were caught in a river, all 3 were caught on a 2.5" bright green shad made by luckEstrike (on either a 1/8 or 1/16 oz jighead). All 3 were caught about 2-3 feet from shore and the lure was hit the instant it hit the water. I'm thinking I just happened to land my cast right next to a spawning bed. What do you think?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

sounds right to me


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

good chance they were


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Probably. When the water temp reaches 59-60, you can expect the smallies to begin spawning.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

also they dont really get that big in the rivers


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

these were caught in a river. The 19" was quite possibly 18.75. It measured a solid 18.5 with the mouth open. I didn't bother with another measurement with the mouth closed bc I wanted to get her back in the water.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> also they dont really get that big in the rivers


I agree full heartily. I will go on to state there are no bass in Ohio rivers.  As for the smallies I have came across some either making their nest or already on it in the LMR and Deer Creek. Kind of cool when you sneak up on and out of an area and get to see the bass actually laying eggs. I had not seen this until last year.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

crawdiddy said:


> ...I didn't bother with another measurement with the mouth closed bc I wanted to get her back in the water.


Good man. I get irritated when I watch fishing programs and the guys give a five minute monologue while holding a nice fish out of the water.... Sometimes I wonder how they would like it if their heads were held under for that long.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

Walter Adkins said:


> I agree full heartily. I will go on to state there are no bass in Ohio rivers.  As for the smallies I have came across some either making their nest or already on it in the LMR and Deer Creek. Kind of cool when you sneak up on and out of an area and get to see the bass actually laying eggs. I had not seen this until last year.


hate to burst your buble walt.... i'm on another fishing board
the admin says yes theres bass in the ohio river.... they have tourny's there
a couple of guys were fishing off the kellogg docks and one hit a nice size bass


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

walt here's proof from bassfishingweekly's bass fishing forum
admin
Site Admin


Joined: 17 Mar 2006
Posts: 184
Location: Ohio
Posted: Sat May 06, 2006 1:07 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eagle Claw, 

There are many tournaments on the Ohio River there in Cincy each year, that would probably be good.
_________________
Charles E. White 
admin 
there's your proof there are bass in the ohio river


----------

